# How often can I give him a bully stick?



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

My 10 month old beagle mix puppy is quite a chewer! We've tried lots of different things and nothing keeps him happy for too long. We have trouble finding him things to keep him occupied while we're at work. (We're gone for a large part of the day) I have been reading good things about bully sticks and decided to give them a try. He loves them!  My question is how often can I give them to him? (probably the 6 inch size) One stick doesn't last him very long, but it seems to curb his need to chew. I also leave him kongs and other toys stuffed with goodies. Any advice is greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

I work and crate my dog too and I don't leave any treats, bones, or anything that can be shredded in fear if he chokes, no is there to help him. He gets a nylabone and a kong like squeak toy. 

I don't know the limit of bully sticks you can give but at a buck per stick, if you work 5 days/week, that's $260/year for one/day, $560 for two/day. I'm sure its cheaper than that if you buy bulk but I think you get my point its pricey.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

jess4525 said:


> My 10 month old beagle mix puppy is quite a chewer! We've tried lots of different things and nothing keeps him happy for too long. We have trouble finding him things to keep him occupied while we're at work. (We're gone for a large part of the day) I have been reading good things about bully sticks and decided to give them a try. He loves them!  My question is how often can I give them to him? (probably the 6 inch size) One stick doesn't last him very long, but it seems to curb his need to chew. I also leave him kongs and other toys stuffed with goodies. Any advice is greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


At 4 bucks a piece how many can you afford to give him?


----------



## My Dog Bishop (Sep 27, 2009)

Why not try deer antlers? They're expensive around here, though.  It's about $20 for an 8-9 in antler. HOWEVER....they are supposed to last for months. I'd say that is more than worth it.


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

Duckie1009 said:


> I work and crate my dog too and I don't leave any treats, bones, or anything that can be shredded in fear if he chokes, no is there to help him. He gets a nylabone and a kong like squeak toy.
> 
> I don't know the limit of bully sticks you can give but at a buck per stick, if you work 5 days/week, that's $260/year for one/day, $560 for two/day. I'm sure its cheaper than that if you buy bulk but I think you get my point its pricey.


I was worried about this also. I did a lot of research about bully sticks. From what I have read there is not much risk of choking hazard from chewing on them. I am usually around when he has them, but they work really well when we go to work and he is home alone. We don't crate him though, he has a dog door so he has access to the puppy proofed fenced in yard and the kitchen/living/dining rooms of our house.

You're right about the cost, I am going to look into purchasing them in bulk. I don't know about giving him one every day, I was thinking every other day. The cost of them is a sacrifice we're willing to make since our little guy loves to chew! And has been known from time to time to chew the baseboards!!



My Dog Bishop said:


> Why not try deer antlers? They're expensive around here, though. It's about $20 for an 8-9 in antler. HOWEVER....they are supposed to last for months. I'd say that is more than worth it.


I don't know much about deer antlers. I have never seen them. I will have to look into that. I agree if it lasts that long it is definitely worth it. I am mostly concerned with finding healthy things to give him. Thanks for the suggestion, I am definitely going to look into those!



KaseyT said:


> At 4 bucks a piece how many can you afford to give him?


I'm more concerned about giving him too many and them being detrimental to him. I was thinking about one every other day, while we're gone. Cost is definitely something to consider, but I will cross that bridge when I get there!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Where are you guys getting these high numbers from? Bestbullysticks.com sells them for much cheaper than that. They have some other kinds of chews, too, but I won't vouch for them 'cause I haven't tried them.


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

i definitely feel you about wanting to make your pup happy and wanting to save your home while you're at it. its almost strange seeing something i own not chewed up.


----------



## My Dog Bishop (Sep 27, 2009)

jess4525 said:


> From what I have read there is not much risk of choking hazard from chewing on them.


I don't know much about bully sticks; why is there not much risk of a choking hazard? I would think that when anything gets down to a size small enough to swallow whole, it would become a choking hazard.


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

My Dog Bishop said:


> I don't know much about bully sticks; why is there not much risk of a choking hazard? I would think that when anything gets down to a size small enough to swallow whole, it would become a choking hazard.



What I have read about is that since they are fully digestible it shouldn't hurt them if they swallow a bit of it whole. You are right though, they could still choke on that last bit. My mistake! But unlike rawhide, they get soft and chewy as they are chewed on.


----------

